# Cartridges for empress fountain pens



## m_kola (Jan 19, 2021)

Does anyone know what is the standard of this cartridge for the Empress pen?


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 19, 2021)

Look like a standard international cartridge to me. Email the seller to confirm.


----------



## m_kola (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks a lot, Vic! I wrote an email and am waiting for a reply. I also think it's an international standard, but I'm not sure.
Seller's response: "We so not know if these are an international standard"


----------



## monophoto (Jan 20, 2021)

It tells a lot when the seller doesn't know what refill the kit takes.

The pictures in the Axminster web site certainly look like 'international standard'.  As far as I'm aware, all kit fountain pens take an international standard cartridge.  Frankly, I would be very surprised to see a pen kit manufacturer even think about designing a pen around a proprietary cartridge; cartridges are really inexpensive, and it doesn't make any business sense (to me) for a low-volume pen kit manufacturer to invest in developing a proprietary cartridge design and having to set up a manufacturing process given the fairly small number of pen kits that they sell.

So I suggest trying an international standard cartridge or converter.


----------



## m_kola (Jan 20, 2021)

@monophoto
You're right! Thanks!


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 20, 2021)

I agree with Louie's assessment.


----------



## Herman (Jan 20, 2021)

__





						International Standard Cartridges | Cult Pens
					

International Standard Cartridges - in stock now for fast UK and worldwide shipping.




					www.cultpens.com
				




Some adicional info


----------

